# NEMA contacts



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

What is it lately about rebuild parts for NEMA starters? No one keeps parts anymore, I’ve had to order contacts for a size 1 AB 509 series, and am waiting 2 weeks for a set for a size 1 Furnas/Siemens Innova. What gives? Does everyone now have to keep their own stock of parts nowadays? 
Just in time delivery is the death of brick and mortar retailers. 
Rant off.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds like you're waiting on ground delivery. Some of our suppliers charge $15 for ground delivery but if we pay $10 more, we get FedEx Standard Overnight for $25 total. Sometimes it's the best $10 we ever spent.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

1) Shelf space is viewed by your average everyday idiot MBA as real estate that should be making money and if something doesn't move fast, it is no longer stocked. 

2) The intrusion of IEC garbage......their basic philosophy is 'don't rebuild, simply replace'. 

3) The general overall corporate philosophy of 'profit first, customer service last'.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

micromind said:


> 1) Shelf space is viewed by your average everyday idiot MBA as real estate that should be making money and if something doesn't move fast, it is no longer stocked.
> 
> 2) The intrusion of IEC garbage......their basic philosophy is 'don't rebuild, simply replace'.
> 
> 3) The general overall corporate philosophy of 'profit first, customer service last'.


It just seems that these sizes and styles are so common, that they are in everything but you have to factory order parts? That's crazy, a coil is just out of the question Iv'e found out. These same corpo wonks wring their hands and can't figure out why sales are down a online sales places are killing them.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

460’s tip of the day, the contacts in 0’s, 1’s, and 1 3/4 Furnas clip cover green, to the present day Siemens black will fit in each other no problem. If you have 1 size contacts, you can upgrade your 0 easily. The 1 3/4 contacts will need the ESP 100 or 200 overloads to work however. I try to keep 1’s and just upsize my 0’s when need be. 
I don’t change the labeling however to keep it a mystery to whoever has to come after me when I’m gone.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

Any product sitting on a shelf anywhere is losing money. Local suppliers would rather that you hold it in your stores inventory then for them to hold it in theirs. They hope you will order THROUGH them so they can get their cut, but they don't eat the dwell costs of a slow moving item. So, it's up to you to order half a dozen coils and put them on your own shelf. 

That's OK unless: 1) you are a huge outfit with hundreds of various sizes and brands of equipment 2)you are a little guy who doesn't have a pile of capital to invest in a fully stocked storeroom 3) You don't maintain a storeroom.

And yes, I agree with someone above that IEC junk has hurt NEMA spares inventories.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

micromind said:


> 1) Shelf space is viewed by your average everyday idiot MBA as real estate that should be making money and if something doesn't move fast, it is no longer stocked.
> 
> 2) The intrusion of IEC garbage......their basic philosophy is 'don't rebuild, simply replace'.
> 
> 3) The general overall corporate philosophy of 'profit first, customer service last'.


No argument, but some additional info;

Inventory taxes in some states still "punish" distributors for having stock in general. Most states have now eliminated it but the computer inventory management programs created by that and used in all of the distributors remains. 

Amazon and Fleabay are hurting the distribution business.

A company called Hoyt is specifically killing the replacement contact business, they sell replacement contacts for a fraction of what the contactor mfrs want for them. Quality is not the same, but people don't care.

Amazon and Fleabay are selling Hoyt now. Double whammy.


----------

